# What are Promoted Threads?



## Polyhedral_Columbia (Jul 20, 2015)

What are Promoted Threads?


----------



## Morrus (Jul 20, 2015)

A thread that I think is interesting enough to promote to a news article.  Usually they will be edited (or even completely rewritten) by me to make them suitable for use on the news page.  If I completely rewrite something, I usually quote the original post at the bottom.

Some posts might be interesting, but they're just a couple of words and a URL.  In those cases, I don't usually promote them as I'd have to write the entire thing.  I just start from fresh myself.


----------



## Polyhedral_Columbia (Jul 20, 2015)

Okay, thanks for responding.


----------

